# R34 Coil conversion?????



## doyle4281 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello, is it possible to use R34 coils with the integral igniters on an R32 or R33 RB26 and eliminate the igniter on the back of the cover. Obviously, some rewiring would be necessary, but I am going to be making a new coil harness anyway, as it is very brittle. The engine is not in a GTR, and I will be using a standalone ECU, most likely Haltech. I have not yet decided which unit, I will be using, whether it be the PNP or Sport model. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## r33-sky (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes you can EASILLY use R33 spec2 or R34 coils with the igniters inbuilt.
Very minor re-wiring needed, easy job without any issues.


----------



## narface (Apr 9, 2010)

Using R34 ignition coils for a R32/R33 RB26 is definitely possible. This conversion is stated in one of the many R32/R33/R34 Maintenance books I have from Japan. The advantage of using R34 ignition coils is the elimination of the power transistor. The wiring would have to be changed so it would fit the direct ignition coils from an R34.

Unfortunately, not a lot of information is provided in the maintenance book as it was written mainly for GT-R owners with little to no knowledge of maintenance work. The book did warn readers that tinkering with the electrics could result in a short circuit, which would be very bad... so it is best to leave this work to professional mechanics. Ha!


----------



## doyle4281 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you for the response guys, I was hoping that this was possible. As far as wiring goes, are the connectors for the coils the same for the R32/33/34 or is the connector different for the R34.


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

Mine is rewired for the new coils.
I didn't do it myself but i could take a picture of it for you.


----------



## doyle4281 (Dec 10, 2008)

That would be a great help. Any information you could provide would be awesome. Thanks again


[QUOTE=Brains;1465291]Mine is rewired for the new coils.
I didn't do it myself but i could take a picture of it for you.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

ImageShack Album - 8 images

Hope that's some help.


----------



## doyle4281 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures, it is much appreciated. You may want to resize them, however, they are little big.


----------



## doyle4281 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have been having a lot of trouble finding a wiring diagram for the R34 RB26, does anyone know where I can download one?

Does anyone have a wiring guide for this conversion, as far what wires that need to be connected?

Are R34 coil plugs the same as R32/R33 coil plugs?


----------



## o2drift (Jan 30, 2009)

http://.gtr.co.uk/forum/116575-rb25det-s2-ignition-coils-s1-wiring.html

hi, here is how to change wiring from s1 rb25 to s2 rb25det which takes out the igniter etc, hope this helps

mark


----------



## doyle4281 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks Mark, that is precisely what I need. The link did not work, but I searched for it. My only concern is that this is the same procedure for the R34 RB26 coils. I have trying to search for an R34 Rb26 wiring diagram, however I have been unable to find one. Judging by what you described, the igniter wires, simply get cut and rejoined with a connector, thus eliminating the igniter. This should be the same for the R34, however the coil plug rearrangement is where I am unsure. However, by referencing the pictures "Brains" provided above, I should be able to figure it out. Next step is to find the R34 coil connectors. I saw a listing ebay for some coil connectors, but I am unsure if they are the same. Thanks again Mark

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/116576-rb25det-s2-ignition-coils-s1-wiring.html

NISSAN 300ZX 1990-96 COIL PACK Spark Plug Connectors x6 | eBay





o2drift said:


> http://.gtr.co.uk/forum/116575-rb25det-s2-ignition-coils-s1-wiring.html
> 
> hi, here is how to change wiring from s1 rb25 to s2 rb25det which takes out the igniter etc, hope this helps
> 
> mark


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

I can cut open the wire protector and make a diagram but that will have to wait for the fall because right now i really don't want to do it.


----------



## doyle4281 (Dec 10, 2008)

No worries, I will sort this out eventually. I was only getting confused because the wire colors in my coil harness are different than yours. I do not have a blue wire, or a black/red wire. If I cannot come up with the information, I will likely purchase the Okada Projects conversion harness. Thanks 




Brains said:


> I can cut open the wire protector and make a diagram but that will have to wait for the fall because right now i really don't want to do it.


----------



## o2drift (Jan 30, 2009)

doyle4281 said:


> Thanks Mark, that is precisely what I need. The link did not work, but I searched for it. My only concern is that this is the same procedure for the R34 RB26 coils. I have trying to search for an R34 Rb26 wiring diagram, however I have been unable to find one. Judging by what you described, the igniter wires, simply get cut and rejoined with a connector, thus eliminating the igniter. This should be the same for the R34, however the coil plug rearrangement is where I am unsure. However, by referencing the pictures "Brains" provided above, I should be able to figure it out. Next step is to find the R34 coil connectors. I saw a listing ebay for some coil connectors, but I am unsure if they are the same. Thanks again Mark
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/116576-rb25det-s2-ignition-coils-s1-wiring.html
> 
> NISSAN 300ZX 1990-96 COIL PACK Spark Plug Connectors x6 | eBay


hi
no prob,sorry about link but glad you found what i was refering to.
thought it may help.
yes just need to cut the wires and rejoin with the connecter should be same with yours but unsure about pin outs for the neo coils since have not used any before.
have found r34 gtr are same as series2 coils
if you are good with a multi meter and you know someone with a neo you could test their loom to see what order the pin outs should be then just test yours(be sure to write yourself some notes before cutting wires etc) then repin the plugs in the required order.
i have a neo loom but the coil loom is missing so cant test if plugs are same as s-2
hope you get it sorted and will be interested to see if plugs are the same or not
mark


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

I could take some pictures so you can se the wire color for every connector if you would like that.


----------



## doyle4281 (Dec 10, 2008)

Brains said:


> I could take some pictures so you can se the wire color for every connector if you would like that.


Thanks, that could probably help some people out. Did you have to get new coil connectors? I have been told that the connector is different for the internally ignited coils, as opposed to the external igniter setup. I feel that I am going to have some trouble finding those connectors?


----------



## doyle4281 (Dec 10, 2008)

If anyone is interested in doing this conversion, Okada Projects sells a conversion coil harness for their coilpaks. Since Okada Projects coils have internal igniters, a conversion harness is needed for R32/R33 models, and is not needed for the R34 model. I believe it is around $120 USD


----------

